# looking for a factory wheel



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

You can also try your local junkyards.


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Always great service and product from gmpartsdirect.com.

Or you can try E Bay


----------



## itchy (Feb 19, 2012)

would junk yards have 2011-2012 chevy parts yet even? lol


----------



## itchy (Feb 19, 2012)

thanks for letting me know, and i coulllddd, and will, thanks


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

I found a factory (reconditioned) Eco wheel here. Other wheels for Cruze also.
Chevrolet Cruze Chevy Wheels Rims OEM Stock Alloy Steel Wheel Rim


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

itchy said:


> would junk yards have 2011-2012 chevy parts yet even? lol


They could if one was in an accident.


----------



## itchy (Feb 19, 2012)

SeanM402 said:


> They could if one was in an accident.


havn't scene many cruze's around here so doubt there'd be one in a junkyard yet


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Another place to check is car-part.com It's an excellent website of used salvage dealers. There's an entire tier of salvage yards that deal in these 1-2 year old cars. Unfortunately they are starting to hit salvage yards, and buying now assures low milage parts. 

Another one I remember is Nordstroms Automotive. I think they are in North or South Dakota. They buy cars with 3-5 miles on them and dissassemble for parts. Ever wonder what happens to the cars that don't pass quality inspections? I've seen car pictures at this place with the original transportation seat covers still on the car. Have never purchased there, but I've seen them mentioned on other forums. 

Good Luck.


----------

